# The Honeycomb Scorpion... Looks Like A "dark Spiderman" Shooter



## Bill Hays (Aug 9, 2010)

THIS was a fun one to make... some time ago Nathan posted a slingshot made with a honeycomb pattern grip appliance and I at once was taken... but I thought it just _needed_ a little something.
So I decided to make my own honeycomb material so I could have it be thicker and have a source to make a design or two to be inserted for a negative drawing looking technique.

I made a practice piece first, before embarking on the main project (I'm sending that to a buddy in Florida, it'll be a surprise..)... after feeling like I had a good enough handle on how to work the material I started on the main piece.
When making the scorpion insert I decided on a more representative style instead of realistic... it gave the effect I was after... looking like it was formed directly from the hex material...

Anyway, this one is going off to a good home in New York... and by looking at the pictures below you can do the same this if you'd like... on a different style of slingshot of course!
Have Fun!


----------



## Hrawk (Oct 25, 2010)

Very nicely done, sure is a lot of work.


----------



## Bill Hays (Aug 9, 2010)

I forgot to add... here's a video I made checking it out... LITERALLY the second shot from this thing I was able to light a match from a little over 10 yards away!


----------



## lightgeoduck (Apr 3, 2011)

Looks sweet and thanks for showing us the process... most excellent indeed!

I can't wait until that buddy in florida post his surprise on the forum as well...

LGD


----------



## Danny0663 (Mar 15, 2011)

Thats really nice Bill, "C-tek" material is really expensive .. especially in that thickness, and it goes all mushy and soft after some heat on the sander.

Glad you made your own though! nice personal touch









BTW: how did you manage to hold all that resin in? i would of thought it would leak out through the bottom unless it was vacuumed pumped with resin or some sort.


----------



## Blue Danube (Sep 24, 2011)

I have been eyeballing using C-Tek for slingshots for a while now..... Really came out nice!!!


----------



## Dayhiker (Mar 13, 2010)

That is really cool! Next time you should try using a small bat for a Batman theme.


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

Outstanding


----------



## Beanflip (Sep 11, 2010)

Awesome!


----------



## rockslinger (Nov 16, 2010)

Wow, that's great. Sooo..If I had one of those, I could light a match at 10 yds?


----------



## Adirondack Kyle (Aug 20, 2012)

Wow, nice work as usual bill!!


----------



## f00by (May 18, 2010)

Pure awesomeness! Love it


----------



## Mr.Teh (Feb 28, 2012)

Wow looks awesome your slingshot, Top work


----------



## PrideProducts (Jan 4, 2012)

that stuff really is wicked I tracked down the guy who actually makes the stuff
his name is Kim and is a very nice guy.
inasked for some free samples and he said sure no problem I only needed to pay shipping
the stuff is called C tek and he does it in different thickness anddiffrent size honeycombs the sample he sent where ok they had a few faults but there where plenty and alot to use from the sample. I think it looks fairly simple to make as bill has shown.
and it looks awesome when you curve it round I have not used the samples yet.
the guys website is called "composite craft" it has his details on it also.

bill that think is super cool






















did you have any trouble with the honeycomb lifting up and some of the epoxy escaping. that stuff look really cool.


----------



## The Warrior (Jan 30, 2012)

Man, that turned out incredible. Looking forward to getting my Hathcock in from ya.


----------



## capnjoe (Jun 3, 2012)

Bill, I apologize for missing this post. I just now found it. I put honeycomb in the search bar and this popped up.
I searched for honeycomb because I got a really fantastic shooter in the mail today. From you! Thank you, Bill. Thank you very much.
Now that I see the work involved I am even more impressed and honored by this gift.

I won't bore anyone with the details except to say that I am amazed by the cool factor, as I'm sure you, good folks, will be. There's an itty bitty scorpion in the palm swell!! 
Pics to come and of course a round of shooting. The fifty or so shots I took upon box opening were very pleasing.
This little beauty is a stinger stinger hangin' spoon dinger!
I appreciate it, Bill.


----------

